# Stonebest Builders - Information Please



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any information/experience of using Stonebest builders (Neofytos Savvas) in Paphos? My parents are still waiting for something to happen on their plot, one year after paying the deposit! Are they still liquid? If you have positive comments please post a reply here. If negative please send me a PM.

Thanks,

L


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lazer said:


> Does anyone have any information/experience of using Stonebest builders (Neofytos Savvas) in Paphos? My parents are still waiting for something to happen on their plot, one year after paying the deposit! Are they still liquid? If you have positive comments please post a reply here. If negative please send me a PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> L


I know that Chris and Andrea are buying a stone best house and they have had major delays.
However I do know that there is now progress on their house as I took a look recently and work is being done again after several months of nothing happening.
So it would appear that they are still liquid.
However please make sure that your mum and dad do not release anymore money until they are absolutely sure that work is progressing.
They need to have photographic evidence of any work which is being done and not just take the develpoers word that things are progressing.
I am sure that Chris and Andrea won't mind you pm'ing them to get their feelings about the developer.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Stone Best Developers*

Hi Lara,
I have sent you a private message and will contact your mum.
We have a Villa being built over at Polemi through the very same developers Stone Best and yes it took them a year to get there act together and currently they are 11 months behind schedule; at some cost to themselves as they have to compensate us 400 CYP for every month's delay. We're really glad to have employed a good lawyer. In theory had we been moving across in July 2008 they would have been contractually obliged to have found us alternative accomodation after 45 days.
I have made a special trip across early in the year to meet with them and having recently mentioned involving my lawyer more robustly they have suddenly been spurred into action.
They are a small company and things obviously are taking a little longer to progress; probably even more so since the current downturn in the economy.
On a positive note the end result, i.e. quality of build should be very good comparing some of the finished properties we have viewed.
Internally the Italian bedroom and kitchen fittings are first class. Like your parentas we too got really worried, but things are starting to resolve themselves.
Our only concern now is we will be struggling to move.
Take care ~ speak soon.
Chris 



Lazer said:


> Does anyone have any information/experience of using Stonebest builders (Neofytos Savvas) in Paphos? My parents are still waiting for something to happen on their plot, one year after paying the deposit! Are they still liquid? If you have positive comments please post a reply here. If negative please send me a PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> L


----------



## Mike&Pam (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi

Perhaps you like to PM us for us to describe our experience?

Mike & Pam


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Both ~ have sent you a private message as requested, regards Chris


----------



## Mike&Pam (Aug 29, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Both ~ have sent you a private message as requested, regards Chris


I must be being dumb - I can't see how to reply to your message. I've sent you a 'Befriend' request to try to reply!

Best

Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mike&Pam said:


> I must be being dumb - I can't see how to reply to your message. I've sent you a 'Befriend' request to try to reply!
> 
> Best
> 
> Mike


Mike look at the top right of this page.
Where it says welcome Mike&Pam you will see a notification.
You have a visitor message from Chris.
Click on the notification and it will take you to the message.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Chris glad to hear things are moving for you all the best .
Tricia


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Tricia,
Just returned from the Pelion Greece. It was a very warm 35 degrees with the sea as warm as the swimming pool! Hard to believe you can actually ski there in winter. a bit like the high Troodos.
Yes the building over at Metochi Villas is slow, but at least it's happening. Definately 'siga siga'! If their information is to believed ( I received an early morning call on my office phone), the builder is promising October time. At least they can't be accused of throwing the houses up and sacrificing quality in the end result?
Take care & regards to Doug.
See you again soon; with Andi next time.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Tricia,
> Just returned from the Pelion Greece. It was a very warm 35 degrees with the sea as warm as the swimming pool! Hard to believe you can actually ski there in winter. a bit like the high Troodos.
> Yes the building over at Metochi Villas is slow, but at least it's happening. Definately 'siga siga'! If their information is to believed ( I received an early morning call on my office phone), the builder is promising October time. At least they can't be accused of throwing the houses up and sacrificing quality in the end result?
> Take care & regards to Doug.
> ...


Chris we were in Polemi today and took another look at your house.
Despite it being Sunday there were workers there and there does appear to have been some more progress, they have even done the road leading to the houses.
No more having to drive over bumpy roads or mud in the winter.

Veronica


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Chris we were in Polemi today and took another look at your house.
> Despite it being Sunday there were workers there and there does appear to have been some more progress, they have even done the road leading to the houses.
> No more having to drive over bumpy roads or mud in the winter.
> 
> Veronica


Brilliant that has to be good news! ~ likewise also looking to seeing you both soon, especially as we have a few euros left from the hols.
LOL Chris


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like its going ok , look forward to seeing you both next trip
Tricia


----------



## mary skinner (Oct 5, 2010)

*stonebest*



Lazer said:


> Does anyone have any information/experience of using Stonebest builders (Neofytos Savvas) in Paphos? My parents are still waiting for something to happen on their plot, one year after paying the deposit! Are they still liquid? If you have positive comments please post a reply here. If negative please send me a PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> L


How do I send you a PM?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mary skinner said:


> How do I send you a PM?


You cannot access the pm facility until you become an active member. So you need to make a few good posts first.

Veronica


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Stone Best Developers*



mary skinner said:


> How do I send you a PM?


Hi Mary ~ take it what you may have to say may not be condusive to open forum viewing. As and when you build up your profile send me a PM and I'll respond with our experiences to date with StoneBest! Mainly down to delays in completion, although reliably informed villa will once again be completed in three months (was that a pig that just flew past our window) We're over next week to try and get some answers, but I don't trust them especially when they smile too much!!
Kind regards Chris


----------



## mary skinner (Oct 5, 2010)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Mary ~ take it what you may have to say may not be condusive to open forum viewing. As and when you build up your profile send me a PM and I'll respond with our experiences to date with StoneBest! Mainly down to delays in completion, although reliably informed villa will once again be completed in three months (was that a pig that just flew past our window) We're over next week to try and get some answers, but I don't trust them especially when they smile too much!!
> Kind regards Chris


Hi Chris and Andrea
Thanks for message. Wish you luck with your progress. Do you know where Stonebest's offices currently are? By the way we are currently in Cyprus.
Kind regards
Mary


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

mary skinner said:


> Hi Chris and Andrea
> Thanks for message. Wish you luck with your progress. Do you know where Stonebest's offices currently are? By the way we are currently in Cyprus.
> Kind regards
> Mary


Hi Mary
Apologies for the delay just logged in. The address you want is:
Archbishop Makariou 121, Aphrodite & Evegenia Court, Flat 202, Chloraka,
Cyprus 8221.
This where they were last time we visited and I'm reliably informed by friends now living over there & who have just taken possession of one of their properties, that there is a new sign outside.
We shall be travelling over next Wednesday if you wish to meet up?
Kind regards
Chris


----------



## mary skinner (Oct 5, 2010)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Mary
> Apologies for the delay just logged in. The address you want is:
> Archbishop Makariou 121, Aphrodite & Evegenia Court, Flat 202, Chloraka,
> Cyprus 8221.
> ...


Hi Chris

Thanks for reply. We went to that address but we did not know the flat no. There was no Stonebest sign outside the building, so now we know the flat no we'll be able to visit them. We're travelling back to the UK on Tuesday for a month. How long will you be in Cyprus and where do you stay?
Kind regards
Mary


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

mary skinner said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Thanks for reply. We went to that address but we did not know the flat no. There was no Stonebest sign outside the building, so now we know the flat no we'll be able to visit them. We're travelling back to the UK on Tuesday for a month. How long will you be in Cyprus and where do you stay?
> Kind regards
> Mary


Hi Mary,
Unfortunately looks like we will miss each other on our travels then. We now tend to book travel and hotels on line using 'Trip Advisor' as a guide reading the various reviews. This time we are staying at at the Theo Sunset Bay Holiday Village Hotel near Coral Bay ~ so we'll see for ourselves. Luckily we have a hire car so will be able to get out & about. If you are really struggling to get hold of Thanasis who now runs the business, Peter at Cyprus Property Finder will be able to locate him.
Keep in touch and enjoy your trip to the UK ~ its actually unseasonably warm at the moment.
Kind regards Chris


----------



## mary skinner (Oct 5, 2010)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Mary,
> Unfortunately looks like we will miss each other on our travels then. We now tend to book travel and hotels on line using 'Trip Advisor' as a guide reading the various reviews. This time we are staying at at the Theo Sunset Bay Holiday Village Hotel near Coral Bay ~ so we'll see for ourselves. Luckily we have a hire car so will be able to get out & about. If you are really struggling to get hold of Thanasis who now runs the business, Peter at Cyprus Property Finder will be able to locate him.
> Keep in touch and enjoy your trip to the UK ~ its actually unseasonably warm at the moment.
> Kind regards Chris


Hi Chris
Thanks for the information. Our place is in Peyia, so not far from where you'll be staying. We'll be returning next month. Glad weather is good in UK. It's been very hot indeed here up until yesterday when it became more cloudy and windy, still plenty of sunshine and probably more comfortable than it was at nighttime.

Kind regards
Mary


----------



## annamaria56 (Jan 29, 2011)

We are desperately trying to find Athanasis Savva of Stone Best as he has abandoned our build in Polemi and would welcome any information on him. We started building a few years ago and it is now coming to the point of desperation as he has done no work for over a year made off with a sum of money and cannot be contacted. We would welcome any news about him
Anna LONDON


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Stone Best*

Hi Anna,
Am I to presume you are buying the number 1 villa at 'Metochi Villas' at Polemi?
Like yourselves we are in a similiar predicament and have made contact with other clients of Stonebest who are sadly also suffering at the hands of Thanasis Savva.
There is a lot going on behind the scenes involving the builder Christos contracted to complete the build, who unfortunately is himself owed a considerable amount of money. I am led to believe that he has invoked court proceeding to re-coupe what he owes, although he has always said once paid he will complete the build. Unfortunately as you are very new to the Forum it would be difficult for you to private message me, but I'll have a go myself to you and give my e-mail and phone contact details.
Kind regards
Chris

Message to Veronica ~ this saga continues and we're coming across again in 9 weeks to to try and resolve things once and for all.
Chris x


annamaria56 said:


> We are desperately trying to find Athanasis Savva of Stone Best as he has abandoned our build in Polemi and would welcome any information on him. We started building a few years ago and it is now coming to the point of desperation as he has done no work for over a year made off with a sum of money and cannot be contacted. We would welcome any news about him
> Anna LONDON


----------



## annamaria56 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Stone best*

Thanks for replying so quickly
We have been building near the winery for a few years I would appreciate any info you can let me have on where we can find him


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Anna,
> Am I to presume you are buying the number 1 villa at 'Metochi Villas' at Polemi?
> Like yourselves we are in a similiar predicament and have made contact with other clients of Stonebest who are sadly also suffering at the hands of Thanasis Savva.
> There is a lot going on behind the scenes involving the builder Christos contracted to complete the build, who unfortunately is himself owed a considerable amount of money. I am led to believe that he has invoked court proceeding to re-coupe what he owes, although he has always said once paid he will complete the build. Unfortunately as you are very new to the Forum it would be difficult for you to private message me, but I'll have a go myself to you and give my e-mail and phone contact details.
> ...


Chris are you happy for me to give annamaria your email address?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Chris are you happy for me to give annamaria your email address?


Via pm of course


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Veronica,
Yes ~ no problem at all ~ we're getting together a bit of a support group.
Regards
Chris


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*StoneBest Builders*

Hi Anna Maria,
Veronica is going to 'private message' my e-mail address to you.
I'll give you an update on what I know.
Kind Regards
Chris




annamaria56 said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly
> We have been building near the winery for a few years I would appreciate any info you can let me have on where we can find him


----------



## annamaria56 (Jan 29, 2011)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Anna Maria,
> Veronica is going to 'private message' my e-mail address to you.
> I'll give you an update on what I know.
> Kind Regards
> Chris


I look foreward to making contact with you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have just logged back on and was going to pm the email address but now you have enough posts to access private messaging annamaria.
You can chat to Chris in private now. Jsut click on his name and a dropdown box will appear. Click on send private message.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi all!
Horrible reading.

But this is exactly why I will buy a resale with full title deeds to not be frauded by some unserious developer


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> Horrible reading.
> 
> But this is exactly why I will buy a resale with full title deeds to not be frauded by some unserious developer


Thankfully developers like stonebest are few and far between but it is why we advise wherever possible people buy resales. At least then you see what you are getting.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Good News at Last!*

Well folks ~ it's been a long time coming ~ but I received excellent news from a very excited neighbour buying a property on the same small development as ours and yes work has resumed 'a pace'!
Wood work, aluminium, windows and doors fitted ~ working on the internal fixtures ~ completion in about two months! We never gave up and with at least three families prepared to take the developer to court we finally got to him.
Bizzarely our friend's lawyer had said, "Do you really want him arrested and taken to court and lose his house?" You can imagine our friend's response! Andi and I are also grateful to our Bank Manager who took a personal interest and I'm sure he exerted pressure where it counts. So 3 years later than promised we can at last see the finishing post! 
The only bad news yesterday was I'm one of those unfortunate to be told I owe the tax man ~ theres always some one ready to spoil the day. Suppose it's better than paying expensive Cypriot Lawyers!
Regards to all ~ at least I can smile again.
Chris: 









Veronica said:


> Thankfully developers like stonebest are few and far between but it is why we advise wherever possible people buy resales. At least then you see what you are getting.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Well folks ~ it's been a long time coming ~ but I received excellent news from a very excited neighbour buying a property on the same small development as ours and yes work has resumed 'a pace'!
> Wood work, aluminium, windows and doors fitted ~ working on the internal fixtures ~ completion in about two months! We never gave up and with at least three families prepared to take the developer to court we finally got to him.
> Bizzarely our friend's lawyer had said, "Do you really want him arrested and taken to court and lose his house?" You can imagine our friend's response! Andi and I are also grateful to our Bank Manager who took a personal interest and I'm sure he exerted pressure where it counts. So 3 years later than promised we can at last see the finishing post!
> The only bad news yesterday was I'm one of those unfortunate to be told I owe the tax man ~ theres always some one ready to spoil the day. Suppose it's better than paying expensive Cypriot Lawyers!
> ...


Hi Chris,
We were in Polemi yesterday and popped around to see what was happening with y our house.
There is definitely progess with the first house and yours seems to have window frames although no windows as yet.
The bungalow which was at a complete standstill is now clad with stone so it does look as though there is general progress on the site.
We didnt have time to get out and have a good look around your house to see what was happening inside as we had to meet someone.
Next time we are in the area I will try to find a bit of time to take some pics for you. Who knows, maybe by then the windows will be in

Veronica


----------



## mary skinner (Oct 5, 2010)

Lazer said:


> Does anyone have any information/experience of using Stonebest builders (Neofytos Savvas) in Paphos? My parents are still waiting for something to happen on their plot, one year after paying the deposit! Are they still liquid? If you have positive comments please post a reply here. If negative please send me a PM.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> L


Have you had any response that helps you. I can send a PM if you still need information.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think with these rogues it is a matter of one step forward after each huge battle to get things moving and then 5 step backward as soon as your back is turned.
If anyone still has any false hopes about these people just pm Chris and Andrea for the latest in their saga.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

We bought a plot off Stonebest in 2008 in Polemi and when getting designs from their arcitect they decided the one we was intersted in 'would not fit' on the plot then gave us a 'smaller' design with a 'bigger' price tag and when we questioned them about this we never heard from them again??
When we are ready we will definately use someone else as these threads seem to prove to us that stonebest are not worth the hassle.

Good luck to those near completion though and hope to see you in the village in the future.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope you got the title deeds for land put into your name when you bought the plot.
Thank heavens you didnt go with Stonebest for the build.


----------

